# 10 Rudest Things People Do In Church



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 9, 2013)

*The 10 rudest things people do in church!*

Founder July 8, 2013 2 


 
It doesn’t bother me anymore to hear a phone ringing during a church service. It’s part of life in the 21st century. But I’ll admit I was shocked last month when I heard a ringtone while I was preaching–and a woman seated in the third row pulled her phone out of her purse and began a lengthy conversation as if she were in the waiting room of a beauty parlor.
That incident prompted me to post a question on Facebook the next day. I asked my friends to share their own stories of rudeness in church. That triggered an avalanche of pent-up frustration about crinkly peppermint wrappers, loud music, smelly feet (yes, someone took off their shoes during the service), unruly children, coffee-sipping saints and parishioners who try to finish their pastors’ sentences during sermons.

*When I tallied the responses, I came up with this list of the rudest things people do in church:*

*1. Talking during a service.*

*2. Texting or surfing the web during a service.* (One person mentioned seeing people playing video games on their phones.)

*3. Sleeping–or snoring!–during a sermon.*

*4. Clipping fingernails during church.* (I was amazed at how many people listed this offense. One person said his church’s sound technician clipped his nails routinely during the sermon, and it was amplified over the loud speaker.)

*5. Answering a ringing phone in church.*

*6. Constantly getting up and leaving the auditorium, presumably to use the restroom.*

*7. Walking out of a service early, especially during a prayer.*

*8. Letting babies cry incessantly in the service.*

*9. Chewing or smacking gum.* (One friend from Puerto Rico said he is particularly annoyed when people “chew gum like a goat.”)

*10. Public display of affection.* (One person complained about a man and wife who enjoy giving each other back rubs during worship.)


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 9, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *The 10 rudest things people do in church!*
> 
> Founder July 8, 2013 2
> 
> ...


 

#2, #7, and #9 are very annoying to me ......very. My thing is if you know you have to leave early, then who choose to sit in the first pew? chewing gum is something I see many Adults do and they should know better!

I have no problem with #10?  whats wrong with it? I like to see couples coming to church together. I think it is very important for single and young children to see a healthy interaction between couples?


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 9, 2013)

I love children, but I hate it when parents don't get up and at least move towards the back when their child starts crying so they can walk out if they need to.  

As far as #2, I have a missal app on my phone so during the week, I use my phone during service to follow along.  I suppose if someone didn't know, they would assume I was surfing the internet.  

It also irks me when people bolt out the door before the recessional hymn is even done, like they can't wait to leave LOL.


----------



## mensa (Jul 9, 2013)

Not turning the cell phone volume down.

Men, especially married ones, staring at you and always wanting a hug or kiss.

Throwing candy or gum wrappers on the floor.

Laughing and talking during Communion.

Bumping/grinding moves during the praise and worship.  Will you save those sexy moves for the club please mam, please sir?


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 9, 2013)

funny, there is an elderly couple at service and I hate it when she opens candy. She takes 50 years to open one piece candy and she makes so much noise. Don't let the husband want one too.  They are not friendly people they always look disapproving. 

How about the kids kicking the pew and the mother acts like she doesn't have a clue what her child is doing.

Kids running up an down the aisle during service.  

We have one member that has to stand up and clap every time the Pastor said something he agree with he has to stand and say some weird saying.  Clap for a while too, its not just AMEN its standing up front and clapping hard. 

Well I did visit one church where one man ran up and down the aisle he would clap first and then run up and down aisle.  Stop and dance. during the message, not the singing but the message.  One visit was enough.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 9, 2013)

mensa said:


> Not turning the cell phone volume down.
> 
> *Men, especially married ones, staring at you and always wanting a hug or kiss.*



I want to get rid of the shaking hands and hugging and definitely this, there is a man at service who likes to hug you from behind. I hate it! only my husband does that and we don't do that but you know what I mean. truly I wish we can go back to the 1600s where we just bow when we meet and leave it at that no touching.


----------



## Divine. (Jul 9, 2013)

#10 bothers me as well. It's like didn't y'all wake up together  save that until after the service! I don't mind an arm around the neck but the extra touching is just extra. I'm not a fan of PDA anywhere


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 9, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> I want to get rid of the shaking hands and hugging and definitely this, *there is a man at service who likes to hug you from behind. I* hate it! only my husband does that and we don't do that but you know what I mean. truly I wish we can go back to the 1600s where we just bow when we meet and leave it at that no touching.


 

That is very inappropriate?!!!  even in the workplace? Has anyone said anything to him about it? One look from me and he won't be hugging me ever again? That is very degrading.. I would feel dirty..


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 9, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> That is very inappropriate?!!!  even in the workplace? Has anyone said anything to him about it? One look from me and he won't be hugging me ever again? That is very degrading.. I would feel dirty..



I haven't said anything to him about it. I try to go and greet him before start of service to avoid this thing but it matters not he always catches me unaware and his wife is there too.  Its disgusting and I hate that he does it.  I will have to speak to the head deacon about it. But the head deacons kisses woman too. Ugh!


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 9, 2013)

Well in my culture we kiss each other on the cheek but I refrain from certain people who turn their face on purpose ( end up kissing on the lips, eww)

LOL
BY the way I finish the entire lessons on amazingfacts website   loved it and thank you


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2013)

You all know I have a volume to list... 

I'll be back sometime tomorrow.   And I'm asking you ahead of time...

Please don't 'judge' me for being so 'picky'.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 9, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> I want to get rid of the shaking hands and hugging and definitely this, there is a man at service who likes to hug you from behind. I hate it! only my husband does that and we don't do that but you know what I mean. truly I wish we can go back to the 1600s where we just bow when we meet and leave it at that no touching.



Rebuke him in name of Jesus and tell him to sit his ole lascivious behind down.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 10, 2013)

I was at church one time where a lot of people were talking through the service. They talked during announcements, P&W, and the sermon. Every time I visited the pastor had to get up on the mic and tell people to stop talking because others were trying to hear. Also at this same church during the sermon people would just get out of their pews and walk over to someone and hold a conversation. Not to mention the kids who kept walking back and forth in front of you while you are sitting in the pew and the parents not doing anything about it. Needless to say I never went back to that church.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 10, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> The 10 rudest things people do in church!
> 
> Founder July 8, 2013 2
> http://www.joy105.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Church-Aisle.jpg
> ...



Really, clipping toe nails? Wow, that something that should strictly be in the house. And to think of it being amplified over the mic, I'm not going to lie i would laugh because I would be in disbelief. Leaving to go to the bathroom is understandable, if natures calls then what are you suppose to do (some might have weak bladders idk) and the public display of affection is cool, better than seeing someone eyeing people like they want to beat them up lol


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 10, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> I want to get rid of the shaking hands and hugging and definitely this, there is a man at service who likes to hug you from behind. I hate it! only my husband does that and we don't do that but you know what I mean. truly I wish we can go back to the 1600s where we just bow when we meet and leave it at that no touching.



Yeah, I would have to shut that down.  

I'm a bit of a germophobe so I dread the sign of peace, especially if someone has just sneezed into his/her hand.  Then I start to visualize the spread of germs to the other people around me.  Yuck.  Of course communion is right after that.  So I started carrying a small bottle of hand sanitizer with me to use discreetly before communion.  In general, I just have the priest place the host on my tongue directly and avoid receiving it in my hand so I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL at all of these.

-Letting the baby cry is sooooooooooooo annoying

-Pet peeve: When the musicians get up and leave the sanctuary after they play then return when the sermon is over. I mean come on...you may be hired but do you have to make it that obvious that you're not interested?

-Sitting your kids in the middle of the pew then letting them go back and forth every 5 minutes.

-Folks pulling out real food for too old kids! Like, I am all for the littel hard teething cookies for babies etc. but dont pull out the chips for your 5 year old!

-If a man is sitting on the end and I need to get in/out of that pew Ima need him to stand up and move to the aisle rather than making me crawl over him.

-AND THIS ONE!!!! I sat in front of a woman who liked to speak the last part of the pastors sentences in unison with him. Like...ALL OF THEM. She would try to talk WITH HIM even when she had no clue what he was going to say, not just when he quoted scriptures! It just came out as mumbo jumbo and then she'd catch the last word and say it really fast like she knew all along.  It was the most annoying thing I've experienced in a long time.


----------



## aribell (Jul 10, 2013)

People allowing their kids to read non-Bible based books and play games in Church.  I get that kids get antsy, but at least give them Bible stories and not Harry Potter or Power Rangers.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 10, 2013)

CoilyFields said:
			
		

> LOL at all of these.
> 
> -Letting the baby cry is sooooooooooooo annoying
> 
> ...



The musicians get up and go sit in the congregation to hear the sermon. Then go back after or right before the end of the sermon. At least how they do it at the churches I have been a member of.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jul 10, 2013)

CoilyFields said:


> LOL at all of these.
> 
> -Letting the baby cry is sooooooooooooo annoying
> 
> ...



Okay...this one right here I have to agree with, but I am honestly so fed up with men in public (I am not talking about ALL men) who have no respect for women. 

Here's my list:

*folks who get comfy in inappropriate ways...taking shoes off, computer games, texting

*I believe God takes us as we are, but if you dress up to go to work or the club you can certainly put some effort into what you wear to church. It would be especially prudent to leave the large hoop earrings with the word "sexy" at home when attending church (yes, I actually saw this at a funeral)!

*Changing a diaper in church (I said in church not the bathroom)

*Men who are too familiar with female members. Kissing and hugging, constant touching. This is so disrespectful!

*Women huddled up and it is obvious they are gossiping. I have also seen women randomly picking up other people's babies! What in the world???? 

*people combing their hair, putting on lotion

*Eating a meal, drinking coffee in the sanctuary

*Men wearing hats inside (of course this goes for any indoor space, but especially the house of the Lord)

I generally do not mind and find it sweet when spouses attend together, hold hands, or a man places his arm around his wife. I have even seen a man kiss his wife on the forehead when we were all directed to greet our neighbors before the sermon (it was not lewd in any way). However, I do draw the line at kissing on the lips or touching/rubbing your spouse's bottom (I saw this at a church I visited).


----------



## Cruzankink (Jul 10, 2013)

I know that you are suppose to give what you can to the church and every little bit counts. But, I find it tacky as heck when members rummage through the offering plate to get change for a $20. Then they only give the Lord $2.


----------



## foxee (Jul 10, 2013)

nicola.kirwan said:


> People allowing their kids to read non-Bible based books and play games in Church.  I get that kids get antsy, but at least give them Bible stories and not Harry Potter or Power Rangers.



This really bugs me.  I'm starting to see this in my church a lot.  We have an amazing youth ministry, so there's really no excuse.  Either the kids should sit there quietly or go to children's church.


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2013)

wow at this list 
 at the bolded

I plead the Fifth on the last one .. lol

Here's one for the list: Not speaking when someone addresses/acknowledges you.  




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *[/COLOR]*
> 
> *1. Talking during a service.*
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetvi (Jul 10, 2013)

Cruzankink said:


> I know that you are suppose to give what you can to the church and every little bit counts. But, I find it tacky as heck when members rummage through the offering plate to get change for a $20. Then they only give the Lord $2.


 

Wow??? People do that?  I would be so embarrassed....


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2013)

at the old couple and the candy wrapers....

There was a little girl, about 6 or 7, who running up and down the aisle, dancing throughout the praise service at a church I visited. It caught me off guard, but apparently she does it all the time. No one was fazed. She was s joyful praiser and I actually enjoyed it. Now, if they're doing that stuff during the sermon, that's another story. 
Eccl 3. lol

Every church has their "special folks" it seems..  



blazingthru said:


> Kids running up an down the aisle during service.
> 
> We have one member that has to stand up and clap every time the Pastor said something he agree with he has to stand and say some weird saying.  Clap for a while too, its not just AMEN its standing up front and clapping hard.
> 
> Well I did visit one church where one man ran up and down the aisle he would clap first and then run up and down aisle.  Stop and dance. during the message, not the singing but the message.  One visit was enough.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 10, 2013)

I think it's rude and inappropriate for women to breast-feed their babies in the sanctuary during service.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2013)

All of what has been shared here are good.   

Okay, please don't stone me  :blush3:

:Rose:  I don't like it when someone taps me on my shoulder to ask me something during service.   

:Rose:  I don't like it when someone is sitting next to me asking me questions all through the service.   For instance:

"What he say?"

"What scripture did he say?'

"What chapter did he say?  What verse?"

"Can I use your pen?"   (Especially if I'm using it at the time they ask me)

"Do you have a tissue?"

"What time do you have?"

"Is it cold in here to you?"

"What he say"   Uh?   What did you say?  Where did you say?"

"How long does the service last?"


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Jul 10, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> I think it's rude and inappropriate for women to breast-feed their babies in the sanctuary during service.



Seriously?? Please tell me you have never actually seen someone doing this... I have no words for something like this.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 10, 2013)

Some of These comments have me in stitches laughing.  But seriously I must go to an unusual church my pastor ain't having none of those things in my church, you're free to worship but not to misbehave.


----------



## Ann0804 (Jul 10, 2013)

This past Sunday, a lady was playing candy crush on her phone. I had to look twice because I couldn't believe it. She had her two young sons of maybe age 2 sitting with her and they were quietly playing handheld games as well- game boys I believe. I guess it was a family affair.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 10, 2013)

As I think about some of your experiences I realize that we have a very slack approach to the house of God, and the things of God.

Though the church is just a building it is sanctified and set aside for worship.  Which means we should never enter in any kind of way and that means in our minds and appearance.  We should come prepared to meet and receive from God.


----------



## mensa (Jul 10, 2013)

Singing extremely loud... but all off key. erplexed

Playing the drums and cymbals super, duper loud.

Writing and passing notes.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> As I think about some of your experiences I realize that we have a very slack approach to the house of God, and the things of God.
> 
> Though the church is just a building it is sanctified and set aside for worship.  Which means we should never enter in any kind of way and that means in our minds and appearance.  We should come prepared to meet and receive from God.



Totally agree, but we have to let the tares grow up with the wheat it will eventually all be sorted out.  I think of that often and shake my head. Thought I must confess i pop a candy in my mouth from time to time. But its quite and private.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> As I think about some of your experiences I realize that we have a very slack approach to the house of God, and the things of God.
> 
> Though the church is just a building it is sanctified and set aside for worship.  Which means we should never enter in any kind of way and that means in our minds and appearance.  We should come prepared to meet and receive from God.



I agree, "Healthy Hair'


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2013)

blazingthru said:


> Totally agree, but we have to let the tares grow up with the wheat it will eventually all be sorted out.  I think of that often and shake my head. Thought I must confess i pop a candy in my mouth from time to time. But its quite and private.



I have a mint as well, but as you said, I keep it quiet and private.


----------



## LiftedUp (Jul 11, 2013)

Gossiping.

I think it's grossly inappropriate and contradictory.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jul 11, 2013)

HanaKuroi said:


> The musicians get up and go sit in the congregation to hear the sermon. Then go back after or right before the end of the sermon. At least how they do it at the churches I have been a member of.
> 
> I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


 
Unfortunately at a church i used to attend they left the sanctuary all together. The Pastor even used to have to have the ushers go get them back for offering music perplexed


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 11, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> Seriously?? Please tell me you have never actually seen someone doing this... I have no words for something like this.


 
Sadly, yes ....on two different occasions and at two different churches. The women had a soft light blanket over their baby. One woman's blanket  kept sliding down. I and the others were looking at each other in disbelief ... extremely inappropriate.


----------



## Laela (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes and ITA.. 

Unfortunately everyone wasn't raised the same..some people don't respect their own homes so they won't respect anyone else's. We all can attest at some point when we visit each other's homes. There are some people who WILL NOT tolerate anyone disrespecting their homes and the place is always clean and smell nice. Someone who respect their own home will have no problem adjusting to the expectations of others concerning their domiciles. To me, that's the approach of a Believer as well... 




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> As I think about some of your experiences I realize that we have a very slack approach to the house of God, and the things of God.
> 
> *Though the church is just a building it is sanctified and set aside for worship.*  Which means we should never enter in any kind of way and that means in our minds and appearance.  We should come prepared to meet and receive from God.


----------



## HanaKuroi (Jul 13, 2013)

CoilyFields said:
			
		

> Unfortunately at a church i used to attend they left the sanctuary all together. The Pastor even used to have to have the ushers go get them back for offering music perplexed



That right there is ridiculous. That is not how it should be done.

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## BrandNew (Jul 13, 2013)

Playing games on iPads and other tablets.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 15, 2013)

Not brushing their teeth or use mouthwash before coming to Church, then up in everyone's face.   

I am serious...


----------



## mrselle (Jul 15, 2013)

Inappropriate attire for church.  I see this with a lot of preteen and teen girls.  Dresses and skirts that are too short and they become even shorter when paired with extremely high heels.  I have issues with preteens wearing heels that are too high, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 15, 2013)

mrselle said:


> Inappropriate attire for church.  I see this with a lot of preteen and teen girls.  Dresses and skirts that are too short and they become even shorter when paired with extremely high heels.  I have issues with preteens wearing heels that are too high, but that's for another thread.



I agree.  Short shorts, mini skirts, stripper heels, etc have no place in the house of God.  It's distracting to me as a woman so can you imagine the effect it has on a man or the celibate priest?!?!  I also don't like when men wear sports jerseys, t-shirts, etc.  They would never go to work like that so why is it appropriate for church?  I think most people don't really understand what is actually taking place during the service.  If they realized that we are mysteriously participating in heavenly worship, they would act accordingly.

When I visited some of the old European churches, I saw the signs posted on proper attire and they will turn you away if your shoulders are bare, your skirt length is not appropriate, etc.  I think we need to bring the signs here


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 15, 2013)

mrselle said:


> Inappropriate attire for church.  I see this with a lot of preteen and teen girls.  Dresses and skirts that are too short and they become even shorter when paired with extremely high heels.  I have issues with preteens wearing heels that are too high, but that's for another thread.





Belle Du Jour said:


> I agree.  Short shorts, mini skirts, stripper heels, etc have no place in the house of God.  It's distracting to me as a woman so can you imagine the effect it has on a man or the celibate priest?!?!  I also don't like when men wear sports jerseys, t-shirts, etc.  They would never go to work like that so why is it appropriate for church?  I think most people don't really understand what is actually taking place during the service.  If they realized that we are mysteriously participating in heavenly worship, they would act accordingly.
> 
> When I visited some of the old European churches, I saw the signs posted on proper attire and they will turn you away if your shoulders are bare, your skirt length is not appropriate, etc.  I think we need to bring the signs here



I agree mrselle and Belle Du Jour  

I believe that the way one dresses for Church is how they feel about worship.    I'm not saying that one has to be in full suit tie, jacket or a woman is suit, hat or fancy dress.    Not all can afford that.   But I do expect decency, being clean, neatly groomed.   

If someone is poor, homeless, or in a bad financial situation, I have compassion for their situation, no judgment.   But for those who have better, there is no excuse to be careless in attire.


----------



## Laela (Jul 16, 2013)

wow... 



Shimmie said:


> Not brushing their teeth or use mouthwash before coming to Church, then up in everyone's face.
> 
> I am serious...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 16, 2013)

Laela said:


> wow...



 I am so serious Laela   

Some of that 'wind' will burn your eyes   and pull at your tear ducts     and knock you out


----------



## Blackpearl1993 (Jul 16, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Not brushing their teeth or use mouthwash before coming to Church, then up in everyone's face.
> 
> I am serious...



Okay.....I stayed up way too late last night, so now I'm loopy. This post made me laugh so hard I snorted!!!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 16, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> I think it's rude and inappropriate for women to breast-feed their babies in the sanctuary during service.


 
I'm a lactation consultant. I think its just fine to nurse in public. But for some reason in church, I think they should definitely cover up well or move to the back. With the cover ups we can't tell if the baby is napping or nursing....We have a HUGE lobby area at our church, and the nursing moms tend to go there so the baby can giggle, coo, stretch. There are comfy chairs and large screen TV's there too. Our nursing moms ever so often will wander to the very back of the church....but our church seats over 1000 so they're not even noticed.

In a really small church I'd probably step outside.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 16, 2013)

Blackpearl1993 said:


> Okay.....I stayed up way too late last night, so now I'm loopy. This post made me laugh so hard I snorted!!!



Blackpearl1993...  I was 'loopy' when I wrote the post above...  


Now....

Adding to the List of Church do's / don't's.   

Don't snort in Church  


;bighug:


----------



## Afro Puff (Jul 16, 2013)

I go to a seemingly conservative but progressive church and the majority of us members know what's up. I mean the men wear full-on suits every Sunday. And most of us follow social rules. 

Rudeness is just not acceptable. But I've noticed the visitors tend to be guilty of the following:

8. Letting babies cry incessantly in the service. (THIS!!! happens most Sundays...different babies and they do not leave the service no matter how many times you look their way)

7. Walking out of a service early (not usually during a prayer though)

10. Public display of affection (Only remember 3 blatant & inappropriate situations. In all situations the wife/girlfriend eventually moved the man's hand, reacted by being numb & still or was shocked). 

11. Staring at an attractive woman in a very 'fatal attraction' weird type of way during service/communion. This happened to me and I noticed it happening to another young girl...2 different men in their 20s


----------



## momi (Jul 17, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Not brushing their teeth or use mouthwash before coming to Church, then up in everyone's face.
> 
> I am serious...



Shimmie!!!

Not the pre-church breath. lol

Unless someone has a 10pm service 8-10 am is too early for that. LOL


----------



## momi (Jul 17, 2013)

Afro Puff said:


> I go to a seemingly conservative but progressive church and the majority of us members know what's up. I mean the men wear full-on suits every Sunday. And most of us follow social rules.
> 
> Rudeness is just not acceptable. But I've noticed the visitors tend to be guilty of the following:
> 
> ...




Oh My... thats eerie.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 17, 2013)

momi said:


> Shimmie!!!
> 
> Not the pre-church breath. lol
> 
> Unless someone has a 10pm service 8-10 am is too early for that. LOL



momi, it gives me headaches  

And don't sit next me and breath the words... "Sis 'taaaahhhhhhhhhh or 
"Amend 'Dah' !  or  HA! ! ! or YESSSSSAH !


----------



## Laela (Jul 18, 2013)

why do I feel this is an old man? LOL




Shimmie said:


> And don't sit next me and breath the words... "Sis 'taaaahhhhhhhhhh or
> "Amend 'Dah' !  or  HA! ! ! or YESSSSSAH !


----------



## delitefulmane (Jul 18, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I don't like it when someone is sitting next to me asking me questions all through the service. For instance:
> "What he say?"
> 
> "What scripture did he say?'
> ...



Aww Shimmie!! This is me sometimes in church 'cause the preacher seems to rattle of the scriptures and verses like everyone is a bible scholar. Sometimes for the smaller books, I really have to think about where it is located!!! I try to test my skills and not look in the table of contents so sometimes I miss the scripture. And if you were my neighbor, you probably would allow me to be lost.   



Belle Du Jour said:


> I agree.  Short shorts, mini skirts, stripper heels, etc have no place in the house of God.  It's distracting to me as a woman so can you imagine the effect it has on a man or the celibate priest?!?!



Belledujour,^^^This !! I saw this young girl on Sunday glide in late to church. It was distracting because 1) she was already late and 2) she had on one of the chiffon-esque high-low skirts that are light and airy and blow behind you like a train. Not to mention the front was rather short. She was cute BUT this would have been a better outfit for a date night. 



Shimmie said:


> momi, it gives me headaches
> 
> And don't sit next me and breath the words... "Sis 'taaaahhhhhhhhhh or
> "Amend 'Dah' !  or  HA! ! ! or YESSSSSAH !



Shimmie, really?? 

I'll add: 
1) Falling asleep in church and THEN snoring!!  
2) People who enter church at 12:01pm and leave at 12:45pm. I wonder did they come for the message or to say that they "went" to church. 
3) The men that try to approach you after church to "discuss" the sermon. Uh, NO THANKS!!


----------



## momi (Jul 18, 2013)

.....................


----------



## momi (Jul 18, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> Aww Shimmie!! This is me sometimes in church 'cause the preacher seems to rattle of the scriptures and verses like everyone is a bible scholar. Sometimes for the smaller books, I really have to think about where it is located!!! I try to test my skills and not look in the table of contents so sometimes I miss the scripture. And if you were my neighbor, you probably would allow me to be lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




#2 - I notice the same thing... and it's chronic. lol


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2013)

Laela said:


> why do I feel this is an old man? LOL


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 18, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> Aww Shimmie!! This is me sometimes in church 'cause the preacher seems to rattle of the scriptures and verses like everyone is a bible scholar. Sometimes for the smaller books, I really have to think about where it is located!!! I try to test my skills and not look in the table of contents so sometimes I miss the scripture. And if you were my neighbor, you probably would allow me to be lost.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DeLiGhTfulmane...

Awww   


For you, I'd turn the pages in your Bible to what the Minister said.      I'd never leave you hanging.

I was speaking of the constant 'distractors' in service, the constant 'talkers' who if they'd just 'listen', they'd know what was being said from the Minister.    I've even had people tap me on my shoulder or arm in the seat (row) behind me causing me to 'miss' what being said.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 19, 2013)

What I'm going to say may be unpopular. I think it's rude when people shout, by running around the church, with their eyes close.


----------



## Laela (Jul 19, 2013)

I think it's rude for ushers to not smile.... a scowling welcome committee isn't a  good thing.. lol In the last church I was a member of , there was a Jamaican usher (no disrespect to Jamaicans) that used to rush people to sit down quickly and I've never seen her smile..she operated more like a football coach, filling in the seats...go! go! go! go! And  don't let a seat be empty in the middle of the row...she'll ask everyone to move over one seat, no matter what they're doing...even if it takes her working her way in to get their attention. No kidding. We were amused at first but over time I started feeling bad* for first-time visitors. _WWJD_?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 20, 2013)

Renewed1 said:


> What I'm going to say may be unpopular. I think it's rude when people shout, by
> 
> *running around the church, with their eyes close*.



I read this and all I could do was laugh     

Why would someone even attempt to do that?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 20, 2013)

Laela said:


> I think it's rude for ushers to not smile.... a scowling welcome committee isn't a  good thing.. lol In the last church I was a member of , there was a Jamaican usher (no disrespect to Jamaicans) that used to rush people to sit down quickly and I've never seen her smile..she operated more like a football coach, filling in the seats...go! go! go! go! And  don't let a seat be empty in the middle of the row...she'll ask everyone to move over one seat, no matter what they're doing...even if it takes her working her way in to get their attention. No kidding. We were amused at first but over time I started feeling bad* for first-time visitors. _WWJD_?



 She was serious about filling up those seats.   Bless her heart


----------

